# Meet Chopper



## StealthyOne (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum. I've had Chopper for about 4 months now. He has grown up so fast. Looking forward to meeting everyone's dogs and puppies. Here's a few pics of him growing up. He's a good boy with his share of attitude.

First night at home he was belly up (8 weeks old):










Bed time:










Sitting Tall:










Current Picture (6 months old):










Rock climbing in Colorado:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that is a handsome boy!!!! I love black dogs. Great photos too. Black dogs being notoriously hard to photograph you did great. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is beautiful.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Very handsome pup, and great photos! Welcome!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Super cute cutie!


----------



## StealthyOne (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for all of the nice comments and warm welcome! I've been checking out the site and there are a lot of beautiful dogs/puppies here along with a pile of great stories to go along with them. Looking forward to meeting everyone. Recently, I took Chopper to the Oregon Coast. He had a blast chasing the seagulls and romping around with the friendly dogs. Here's a quick video that I shot with a GoPro Hero 4 Black Edition. The original video was shot in 2.7K resolution. I added a clip utilizing the GoPro dog mount. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

What a handsome fellow! Welcome!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, he is very handsome! You got great photos of him!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Rowdy said:


> He is beautiful.


I second this. What a shiny, black coat he has too!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I LOVE HIM.

What breeder is he from? We need more black labs here


----------



## StealthyOne (Jan 18, 2015)

Rescued said:


> I LOVE HIM.
> 
> What breeder is he from? We need more black labs here


Thanks much! He is from Buttonwood Labradors. Here are a couple more black English Labs in the family:

Gunner to the back left, Chopper back right and Sarg front right (All males):










Play time at Christmas:


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Only thing better than one black lab is two black labs. I love his squishy face. Reminds me of nug when he was that young.


----------

